# Çështja kombëtare > Gjuha shqipe >  Gjuha e shqiptarëve nuk është bijë e ilirishtes

## Scion

Gjuhëtari austriak Joachim Matzinger në një ligjëratë në Fakultetin e Historisë e Filologjisë pohon tezën e cila njeh si paraardhëse të shqipes jo ilirishten, por para-shqipen e lashtë, gjuhë 3000 vjeçare.Një analizë nga këndvështrimi i gjuhësisë historike

Shqiptarët nuk duhet të shqetësohen që shqipja nuk e ka origjinën te ilirishtja, thotë në përfundim të ligjëratës që gjuhëtari austriak Joachim Matzinger mbajti në një nga sallat kryesore të Fakultetit të Historisë e Filologjisë në Tiranë, më 9 tetor. Këtu ku është pohuar në më shumë se gjysmë shekulli teza ilire. 

Ndërsa Matzinger analizoi para studentëve dhe profesorëve të historisë (mungonin gjuhëtarët) që shqipja e sotme është pasardhëse e një gjuhe të vjetër ballkanike, vetjake, që ai e quan proto-shqipe ose parashqipja e lashtë, një gjuhë që ekzistonte pranë ilirishtes edhe pranë trakishtes, por nuk ka një lidhje me to. Sepse raportet me këto dy gjuhë janë në bazë të dy hipotezave mbizotëruese për origjinën e shqipes së sotme.

Përfaqësuesit e gjuhësisë shqiptare, dhe Matzinger sjell ndër mend vetëm veprat e Çabejt dhe kontributin e tij Ilirishtja dhe shqipja, i botuar në vëllimin Ilirët dhe gjeneza e shqiptarëve, por edhe kolegë të huaj, kanë pranuar hipotezën e prejardhjes ilire të shqipes, e lidhur ngushte me autoktoninë e shqiptarëve. Ndërsa në fillim të shek.XX, u zhvillua hipoteza e imigrimit të shqiptarëve në vendin e tyre, hipotezë e lidhur me idenë e romanistit gjerman Gustav Weigand sipas së cilës, shqiptarët janë pasardhësit e trakëve. Matzinger përmend edhe të tjerë si Norbet Jokl që propozuan se gjuha shqipe përfaqësonte një përzierje ilire dhe trake.

Nuk ekzistojnë dëshmi të shkruara të gjuhës ilire, disiplina si arkeologjia janë burime memece për këtë çështje, por është gjuhësia historike ajo që mund të ofrojë argumente për raportet e shqipes me gjuhët e përmendura. Joachim Matzinger kujton se në fushën e onomastikës janë dokumentuar mjaft emra ilirë njerëzish dhe vendesh të cilët ndihmojnë për të njohur më mirë historinë e pashkruar të gjuhës shqipe dhe nëse shqiptarët janë ose jo pasaardhës të ilirëve. Gjuhëtari mendon se në zonën e territorit antik ilir që kufizohet sot nga Shqipërinë Qendrore, Shqipëria Veriore dhe Mali i Zi, gjendet një sistem tipik onomastik dhe i pavarur nga onomastika e vendeve fqinje. Zhvillimi fonetik i emrave antikë në Shqipëri ndodhi sipas ligjeve fonetike shqipe, argumenton Matzinger. Ai merr për shembuj analize emra qytetesh dhe lumenjsh si Durrës, Shkumbin. Me shembullin e emrit të Shkodrës provon se ky toponim nuk ka qenë i njohur në mënyrë të pandërprerë, gjatë gjithë kohës ndër shqiptarët dhe as është trashëguar prej kohësh të vjetra. Gjithashtu ky emër vendi nuk të lejon asnjë lloj lidhjeje me ndonjë emër të përgjithshëm të gjuhës shqipe. 

Përfundimi i gjuhëtarit është: mund të supozohet që Evropa Juglindore në parahistori dhe në antikitet ishte një territor ku fliteshin shumë gjuhë të rëndësishme, jo vetëm greqishtja, ilirishtja dhe trakishtja por edhe një gjuhë paraprake nga e cila zhvillohet hap pas hapi gjuha shqipe e që si gjuhë paraprake, mund ta përkufizojmë si protoshqipja. Si një gjuhë indo-evropiane natyrisht protoshqipja ishte e afërt me gjuhët e tjera të Ballkanit me ilirishten dhe me trakishten, por shqipja nuk është bija as e ilirishtes as e trakishtes. 

Kështu Matzinger kundërshton tezën e Çabejt: Natyrisht që Çabej kishte tjetër mendim, por sipas hulumtimeve të mia, argumentimi im themelor është se sistemi fonologjik i proto-shqipes dhe i sistemi i ilirishtes janë dy sisteme të ndryshme që nuk pajtohen njëri me tjetrin. Kemi një ndryshim, një diferencë, janë periudha gjuhësore, të cilat duhen interpretuar si dy gjuhë të ndryshme. Kjo është baza ime themelore.

Sa është e lashtë është kjo parashqipe?

Mendoj se historia e gjuhës shqipe, e protoshqipes është e vështirë ta themi saktësisht, është mëse 3 mijë vjeçare. Mund të konstatojmë se ka ekzistuar si një gjuhë vetjake e vendit pranë greqishtes. Nga kontakti me romakët kjo gjuhë nuk u romanizua dhe nga kontakti me sllavët nuk u sllavizua. Pavarësisht nga ndikimi i tyre i fortë, gjuha shqipe ka ruajtur pavarësinë e saj gjuhësore dhe tiparet e saj karakteristike. Nga ana e gjuhësisë skemi nevojë për ilirët. Gjuha shqipe ka historinë e vet mijëvjeçare dhe shumë interesante dhe vetëm kjo ka rëndësi.  

Idenë e prejardhjes së shqiptarëve nga ilirët, Matzinger e përmendi që në krye të ligjëratës si një çështje të politizuar në kohë. Fillimisht në shek. shek.19 ndër arbëreshë. Vendi i sotëm i shqiptarëve ishte një territor ilir një vend i banuar prej shumë fiseve ilire, por historia ilire, të paktën historia politike ilire përfundoi në vitin 167 p.e.s kur romakët mundën mbretin e fundit ilir Gentius. Ideja e një prejardhjeje ilire, së fundi e një autoktonie të pandërprerë të popullit shqiptar nga antikiteti deri në ditët tona, u pranua shpejt nga shqiptarët sepse dukej si një shpjegim i natyrshëm. Ishte një argument i rëndësishëm në kohë të stuhishme në shek.19 dhe të 20 kur u formua kombi shqiptar me të drejta të barabarta. 

Çështja e politizimit të shkencave historike e studimeve në gjuhësi, etnografi, letërsi ishte një kryefjalë e takimit të së martës. Subjektivizmi dhe folklorizmi si tipare që e shmangin nga fokusi i kërkimit shkencor objektin e studimit, kanë krijuar një traditë e farkuar nën sistemin e kaluar. Këtë pohuan autorët e pranishëm, Nathalie Clayer, Stephanie Schwandner-Sievers, Oliver Jens Schmitt dhe moderatori i takimit publicisti Fatos Lubonja. Shkas u bë prezantimi në Fakultetin e Historisë e Filologjisë i librit Historia e Shqiptarëve. Gjendja dhe perspektiva e studimit (Botimet Përpjekja, 2012). Në këtë botim janë përfshirë ligjërata e Joachim Matzinger Shqiptarët si pasardhës të ilirëve nga këndvështrimi i gjuhësisë historike dhe një tjetër nga kolegu i tij i Universitetit të Vjenës, Stefan Schumacher, me titull Marrëdhëniet e huazimeve mes protoshqipes dhe latinishtes apo rumanishtes ballkanike. 

Të gjithë autorët në këtë libër janë të huaj, albanologë, historianë, gjuhëtarë e studiues të letërsisë dhe kjo është bërë qëllimisht për të prezantuar një qëndrim kritik në debatin shkencor. Siç tha në takim Oliver Jens Schmitt, përgatitës i librit, ideja e këtij botimi ishte për të zhvilluar një dialog të strukturuar midis albanologëve, pa i ndarë në shqiptarë dhe të huaj. 

Ndërsa Valentina Duka, zv/dekane e Fakultetit të Historisë dhe Filologjisë u shpreh se ky zë i rëndësishëm i albanologëve të huaj që përfaqësohet në botimin Historia e Shqiptarëve ka për të qenë pjesë e kurrikulës zyrtare, së paku për Departamentin e Historisë.

Joachim Matzinger

Joachim Matzinger ndoqi studimet indo-evropiane pranë Universitetit të Vjenës. Prej vitit 1997 kryen kërkime gjuhësore pranë Institutit të Studimeve Indo-evropiane në Universitetin Friedrich Schiller të Jenës. Bashkë me kolegun, Dr. Stefan Schumacher (Departamenti i Gjuhësisë, Universiteti i Vjenës), Matzinger është marrë me studimin e teksteve të vjetra shqipe, shek.16-18, nga Buzuku, Bogdani dhe po përgatisin një leksikon të sistemit foljor të shqipes së vjetër. Matzinger ka kryer një studim filologjik të Mbsuame e krështerë (Dottrina cristiana) e Lekë Matrëngës 1592.

Publikuar më 11.10.2012
SHEKULLI/KULTURE> Elsa Demo

----------


## Darius

Jo ore. Pse sthua ti qe i paska vene pikat mbi *i* ky Joachimua cifuti. Epo pike e zeze, te te vije i huaji e te te tregoje se nga te rrjedh gjuha, sa e lashte eshte dhe me ke popull lidhet. Kesaj i thone tamam te kesh dy b*yth, nje ta mbash e nje ta cash.

----------


## USA NR1

> Jo ore. Pse sthua ti qe i paska vene pikat mbi *i* ky Joachimua cifuti. Epo pike e zeze, te te vije i huaji e te te tregoje se nga te rrjedh gjuha, sa e lashte eshte dhe me ke popull lidhet. Kesaj i thone tamam te kesh dy b*yth, nje ta mbash e nje ta cash.


hahahahaha loooooool

----------


## EuroStar1

> Jo ore. Pse sthua ti qe i paska vene pikat mbi *i* ky Joachimua cifuti. Epo pike e zeze, te te vije i huaji e te te tregoje se nga te rrjedh gjuha, sa e lashte eshte dhe me ke popull lidhet. Kesaj i thone tamam te kesh dy b*yth, nje ta mbash e nje ta cash.


Nuk eshte ndonje cudi e madhe Darius

Ne gjithnje e kemi shkruar historin tone , duke ju referuar historjanve te huaj. Kur shkrimi erdhi tek ne, historia ishte shkruar me kohe

Te pakten keshtu e mendoj une

Gjithnje, nese e ke ven re, ka pasur dy ose me shume varjante per sa i perket historis sone. Ne kemi perkrahur ate qe na shkon me mire, por gjithnje i jemi referuar shkrimtarve dhe historjanve te huaj, qofte per gjuhen , qofte edhe per territore dhe luftrat.

----------


## Scion

Ne fakt, shkrimi me lart, nese gjykojme me pak mendje te ftohte eshte realist. Ka shume mundesi qe Iliret si TERM te jete permbledhes gjeografik per nje konglomerat fisesh qe jetonin ne ate kohe ne gadishullin Ilirik. Halli i madh i tezes ilire eshte se ka shume ndryshime te medha nga Iliret e Panonise, tek Iliret e Dalmacise, Bosnjes, Shqiperise apo dhe gjetke. Te besh lidhje, qoft dhe kulturore mes nje Iliri Dalmat dhe nje Iliri Panon eshte vetevrasje historike. Per arsye se Iliri i Panonise (Me tipare Kelte) nuk ka lidhje fare me nje Ilir te Dalmacise apo dhe me Ilirin e forumit tone  :syte zemra: 

Teza e prejardhjes nga iliret, gjegjesisht Albanet, i ve historianet me shpatulla per muri. Nje arsye; jane mese 96 fise "ilire" dhe zgjedhja e Albaneve dhe fiseve perreth, i ve shqiptaret ne nje pozita ekspansioniste gjoja se keta "Te fundit" paskan pesuar nje shperthim demografik dhe pushtuan viset e te tjereve. Dhe kjo fiks eshte teza e Jiricekut ... e ne te vertete ka ndodhur e kunderta.

Nje popullsi "Jo-ilire" kompakte nga ana kulturore e qe fliste nje gjuhe proto-shqipe e cila jetonte ne viset nga Drraci deri ne Astibo dhe nga Peloponezi e deri ne Bosnje eshte basti yne me i mire.

Sigurisht, ky eshte mendim i imi dhe mund ta kem gabim, thjesht opinion.

----------


## shofer

> Me shembullin e emrit të Shkodrës provon se ky toponim “nuk ka qenë i njohur në mënyrë të pandërprerë, gjatë gjithë kohës ndër shqiptarët dhe as është trashëguar prej kohësh të vjetra.


Ky injoranti qe quan veten gjuhetar nuk provon dot asgje.

Le te mesoje cik per shkodren ilire....bryge, etc.

----------


## EuroStar1

> Ne fakt, shkrimi me lart, nese gjykojme me pak mendje te ftohte eshte realist. Ka shume mundesi qe Iliret si TERM te jete permbledhes gjeografik per nje konglomerat fisesh qe jetonin ne ate kohe ne gadishullin Ilirik. Halli i madh i tezes ilire eshte se ka shume ndryshime te medha nga Iliret e Panonise, tek Iliret e Dalmacise, Bosnjes, Shqiperise apo dhe gjetke. Te besh lidhje, qoft dhe kulturore mes nje Iliri Dalmat dhe nje Iliri Panon eshte vetevrasje historike. Per arsye se Iliri i Panonise (Me tipare Kelte) nuk ka lidhje fare me nje Ilir te Dalmacise apo dhe me Ilirin e forumit tone 
> 
> Teza e prejardhjes nga iliret, gjegjesisht Albanet, i ve historianet me shpatulla per muri. Nje arsye; jane mese 96 fise "ilire" dhe zgjedhja e Albaneve dhe fiseve perreth, i ve shqiptaret ne nje pozita ekspansioniste gjoja se keta "Te fundit" paskan pesuar nje shperthim demografik dhe pushtuan viset e te tjereve. Dhe kjo fiks eshte teza e Jiricekut ...
> 
> Nje popullsi "Jo-ilire" kompakte nga ana kulturore e qe fliste nje gjuhe proto-shqipe e cila jetonte ne viset nga Drraci deri ne Astibo dhe nga Peloponezi e deri ne Bosnje eshte basti yne me i mire.
> 
> Sigurisht, ky eshte mendim i imi dhe mund ta kem gabim, thjesht opinion.


Po ta lexosh holle holle kete shkrim, eshte i njejte me temen qe hapa para disa kohesh ( Perse dardanet i quajn Albane ) ? d.m.th edhe une ne nje fare menyre e mendoj qe ose te jen bashkuar rreth Albaneve, ose te jen pushtuar nga Albanet ne bashkpunim me Taulantet.  :buzeqeshje:  I kam ren rrotull, per te mos hyre ne te thella, edhe pse ashtu perfundoji

d.m.th hipoteza si gjithnje mbi historin tone

----------


## Darius

> Nuk eshte ndonje cudi e madhe Darius
> 
> Ne gjithnje e kemi shkruar historin tone , duke ju referuar historjanve te huaj. Kur shkrimi erdhi tek ne, historia ishte shkruar me kohe
> 
> Te pakten keshtu e mendoj une
> 
> Gjithnje, nese e ke ven re, ka pasur dy ose me shume varjante per sa i perket historis sone. Ne kemi perkrahur ate qe na shkon me mire, por gjithnje i jemi referuar shkrimtarve dhe historjanve te huaj, qofte per gjuhen , qofte edhe per territore dhe luftrat.


Nuk eshte cudi dhe qe Skenderbeun e bejne sllav. Nuk eshte cudi dhe qe ne na bejne te ardhur nga Azia e vogel.  Nuk eshte cudi asgje ne ditet e sotme. Cudia qendron qe te huajte kane kurajon te na japin leksione per gjuhen dhe lashtesine tone. Ne fakt mire na e bejne se ne Shqiperi se ka mendjen njeri te merret me studime qe i vlejne kultures e shkences se vendit po merren me trashjen e qafes se Ilir Metes apo te Sales dhe me shalet e femrave qe kalojne perpara kafeneve.

----------


## Scion

Edhe dicka tjeter, vertetuar dhe mohuar shume here por edhe me studimet e fundit rezulton se dhe iliret nuk jane aq autokton sa na jane shitur. 2300 vite p.e.s. i bejne iliret popullsi nje cik me te vjeter se greket. Qe ka pasur nje dyndje popullsie ne keto vite e cila i eshte shtresuar popullsise para-ilire kjo tashme eshte nje e vertete historike.

You will allways hit low if you aim low. Think about it!

----------


## EuroStar1

> Edhe dicka tjeter, vertetuar dhe mohuar shume here por edhe me studimet e fundit rezulton se dhe iliret nuk jane aq autokton sa na jane shitur. 2300 vite p.e.s. i bejne iliret popullsi nje cik me te vjeter se greket. Qe ka pasur nje dyndje popullsie ne keto vite e cila i eshte shtresuar popullsise para-ilire kjo tashme eshte nje e vertete historike.
> 
> You will allways hit low if you aim low. Think about it!


Po kjo dihet mer burre

Prejardhja Ilire ishte (sidomos Albanet) nga ata vendet e qoftlargut  :perqeshje:

----------


## EuroStar1

> Nuk eshte cudi dhe qe Skenderbeun e bejne sllav. Nuk eshte cudi dhe qe ne na bejne te ardhur nga Azia e vogel.  Nuk eshte cudi asgje ne ditet e sotme. Cudia qendron qe te huajte kane kurajon te na japin leksione per gjuhen dhe lashtesine tone. Ne fakt mire na e bejne se ne Shqiperi se ka mendjen njeri te merret me studime qe i vlejne kultures e shkences se vendit po merren me trashjen e qafes se Ilir Metes apo te Sales dhe me shalet e femrave qe kalojne perpara kafeneve.


Ta paska ndjer zemra ?

Ja ku ta shkruajti Scion  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## shofer

> Edhe dicka tjeter, vertetuar dhe mohuar shume here por edhe me studimet e fundit rezulton se dhe iliret nuk jane aq autokton sa na jane shitur. 2300 vite p.e.s. i bejne iliret popullsi nje cik me te vjeter se greket. Qe ka pasur nje dyndje popullsie ne keto vite e cila i eshte shtresuar popullsise para-ilire kjo tashme eshte nje e vertete historike.
> 
> You will allways hit low if you aim low. Think about it!


per ty kam kete pergjigje, qe te marresh vesh ti dhe ky austriaku :ngerdheshje: 

*“And even to the present day the Thracians, Illyrians, and Epeirotes live on the flanks of the Greeks ; indeed most of the country that at the present time is indisputably Greece is held by the barbarians — Macedonia and certain parts of Thessaly by the Thracians, and the parts above Acarnania and Aetolia by the Thesproti, the Cassopaei, the Amphilochi, the Molossi, and the Athamanes — Epeirotic tribes.”
[Strabo, Geography,book 7,VII,1]
*

PS. Strabo ka jetuar ne shekullin e pare p.e.s

----------


## Darius

> Ta paska ndjer zemra ?
> 
> Ja ku ta shkruajti Scion


U thinja me keto teori eurostar djali. Nuk besoj se ka mbetur ndonje pa lexuar e degjuar. Po edhe kjo si te tjerat do perfundoje ne kosh.

----------


## Scion

> per ty kam kete pergjigje, qe te marresh vesh ti dhe ky austriaku
> 
> *And even to the present day the Thracians, Illyrians, and Epeirotes live on the flanks of the Greeks (though this was still more the case formerly than now); indeed most of the country that at the present time is indisputably Greece is held by the barbarians  Macedonia and certain parts of Thessaly by the Thracians, and the parts above Acarnania and Aetolia by the Thesproti, the Cassopaei, the Amphilochi, the Molossi, and the Athamanes  Epeirotic tribes.
> [Strabo, Geography,book 7,VII,1]
> *


Nga cili fis rrjedh ti? Ose me sakte jane 96 cope (Ndoshta me shume) cilet jane stergjyshet e tu?

----------


## EuroStar1

> U thinja me keto teori eurostar djali. Nuk besoj se ka mbetur ndonje pa lexuar e degjuar. Po edhe kjo si te tjerat do perfundoje ne kosh.


 :pa dhembe: 

I madh je

Lere edhe ca dit aman, se kam deshire te mesoj gjera te reja

----------


## shofer

...........................

----------


## Scion

Darius, nese per ty Ilir do te thote proto-ilir, ti je shume ne rregull dhe me kete historianin me lart. Iliret, dhe popullsite me "Tatuazhe" (Sic referohen dhe autoret e lashtesise) jane shpikje tip "Coup de Grace" nga fabrika Fanarite kunder shqiptareve dhe historise se vertete. Me sakte, jane popullsi qe erdhen bashke me Greckat nga Qoftlargu apo qe ndryshe njihet me emrin "Pack his Ass"  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Scion

> Desaret
> Dhe shikoi copet se si ke ne rregull


Ty te hengshin m.tin Hebrenjte, kur bie fjala per gjeneze familiare  :buzeqeshje: 
Haha, postimi i vitit.

----------


## shofer

i referohem krahines prej te ciles jam, kane jetuar desaretet, ashtu si fare mire nje kosovar e quan veten dardan.

si shume te eshte trashur truri :ngerdheshje: 

jo vetem ebrenjte(me gjenezat e tyre biblllike :perqeshje: ) te me ...... po dhe gjithe lindja e mesme pa perjashtuar dhe kete austriakun.

"dio" salvaci dagli imbecilli :pa dhembe:

----------


## Scion

Shoku, edhe une di te shkruaj fjale te "bukura" per te etiketuar tjetrin.
Aq me teper ketu po diskutojme! Nese per ty kjo nenkupton gje tjeter na e thuaj te te heqim vizen.

----------

